# Datu Kelly Worden promoted to 7th Degree by the Presas family



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 16, 2003)

Just read over on the WMAC board that Datu Worden received his promotion to 7th degree at the MARPPIO event this past weekend.

:cheers:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2003)

Do you have a link to the announcement?


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 16, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## bloodwood (Jul 16, 2003)

Congratulations Datu Worden. Well done.

bloodwood   :asian:


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 16, 2003)

Congratulations to Mr. Worden


I must admit, though, I am slightly confused.  I thought the rank of Datu removed one from the belt system, as it set a person aside as more of a "research and development" expert.  Am I wrong?

~TT


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 16, 2003)

The Datu title is seperate from rank.  Its confusing in that many of the datus are(were) 6th degrees.  1 Datu is also a grandmaster.

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 16, 2003)

:asian: :cheers: :ladysman: :drinkbeer :supcool:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 17, 2003)

Very Good and Nice to see Mr. Worden continuing. 

Congratulations


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 17, 2003)

Kelly,

Congratulations.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## David Hoffman (Jul 17, 2003)

I would like to congratulate Datu Kelly Worden on his promotion by the Presas family and their MARPIO organization. I know Kelly as a martial artist who has never sought rank. I am well aware of Kellys sincere efforts to help the Presas family in their reconciliation and reunion during their fathers final days. Even after their fathers passing, Kelly has been selfless and generous of his time and energy in helping Remy Jr. and his siblings fulfill their sacred pledge to return to the teaching of their youth. Promotions in rank are sometimes given as a reflection of skill and sometimes as a reflection of contribution to the art. Datu Kellys promotion reflects both. 

Datu David Hoffman


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 17, 2003)

May I as an official reprsentative of the Sikaran Intnational offer our congradulations to Datu Worden on his promotion. We wish him well and are happy to see that his years of training and teaching have once more been reconized.
Sheldon L. Bedell
Sikaran


----------

